# Incubate inside ?



## chris (Jun 29, 2013)

I have an old farm master and I keep it in the house and it works great ! But my wife sais I'm crazy I was just curious if anyone else keeps there's inside Ps . It makes a great night light


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

I would love to keep my incubator in the house, but come hatch day it starts smelling kind of ripe to me.


----------



## chris (Jun 29, 2013)

Mine are only inside for 24 hrs after they hatch then the local poultry farmer comes and picks them up then it always gets a good cleaning


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I'd be keeping them in the house too. Easier to keep an eye on everything, IMO.


----------



## chris (Jun 29, 2013)

And it hold temp so much better cause the temp in the house doesn't vary much


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

i have a 180 egg cabinet incubator in my livingroom

when i started hatching it was below zero at night

so putting it in a shed just wouldn't work


----------



## myothernewname (Aug 30, 2013)

Piglet's right. Outside doesn't work. Here in SoCal the days have been close to 100 with 8% humidity and nights in the 60's. It would be too hard to regulate temps with my cheap Hovabator's. I run 3 Hovabator's constantly. 


Wildomar Bird Man


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Or you have me, who lives in the SE. Winter bator is indoors. Summer it can be outdoors with the high temps and high humidity its perfect conditions for it.


----------



## Hencackle (Apr 30, 2014)

My R-Com 20 is in a corner of the dining room. When it's not in use, it's boxed up and stored in my closet. Keep your fingers crossed that the turkey eggs in it right now are fertile.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hencackle said:


> My R-Com 20 is in a corner of the dining room. When it's not in use, it's boxed up and stored in my closet. Keep your fingers crossed that the turkey eggs in it right now are fertile.


Does your poor girl need some company of her own kind?


----------



## Hencackle (Apr 30, 2014)

My goal was to get 2 more Midget White turkey hens, raising everything else for the freezer. As bad luck would have it, my only hen was killed yesterday. I'm just sick. If none are fertile, I'll be searching for more turkey eggs. Maybe Black Spanish or Narragansetts.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A shoot. After the mess with the storms and this happens. So sorry to hear about her loss.


----------



## Hencackle (Apr 30, 2014)

Actually we didn't have much in the way of storms, really lucky there. My pretty Turkey (that's the only name she responded to) was dancing around my dh when he came home, then a few minutes later, she got hit by a car. She was at edge of driveway, a white Turkey contrasting with green grass--very easy to see her. The car didn't slow down. I was more worried about something like that happening to my 2 crazy guineas. So glad they're still here to annoy the others.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Hencackle said:


> Actually we didn't have much in the way of storms, really lucky there. My pretty Turkey (that's the only name she responded to) was dancing around my dh when he came home, then a few minutes later, she got hit by a car. She was at edge of driveway, a white Turkey contrasting with green grass--very easy to see her. The car didn't slow down. I was more worried about something like that happening to my 2 crazy guineas. So glad they're still here to annoy the others.


sounds like a car load of drunks

probably aimed her her


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What piglett said. There are those out there that go out of their way to hit something on the side of the road. I learned about them when we were living in N. GA.

Sounds like you might have another project in your future, fence out front.


----------



## dado150 (Mar 11, 2014)

Indoors is not bad. Ours sits on the kitchen table. Better viewing. .lol. PS: we eat on the breakfast bar!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

robin416 said:


> What piglett said. There are those out there that go out of their way to hit something on the side of the road. I learned about them when we were living in N. GA.
> 
> Sounds like you might have another project in your future, fence out front.


correct a 6' high fence either chainlink or welded wire

will keep will keep your birds where they're safe

chicken wire is ok but it doesn't keep things with big teath out


----------



## Hencackle (Apr 30, 2014)

The flock around the big barn has electronet fencing. The flock that lives in small coop has been staying in the pasture or the side yard around the house for the past 2 years. They prefer to stay close to the house, especially when the wind is blowing hard which it frequently does close to the mountains. They forage mainly in the side yard or in pasture near the woods. Buddy and Cheechunk, the 2 toms that are part of the house flock are so good at staying where they're allowed. Buddy has a thing for staring though windows, anyways.

We do want to put a fence up for the front yard, but it can't be done until some siding done and porch rebuilt. 

We've already had some fencing redone last year. Goat shed and summer coop to be built soon, hopefully start next week. It's hard to get everything done when we want, especially when you live in a house that's almost 100 years old and needs a lot of work.

The person that hit my turkey should have been watching for animals at all times. There are wild turkeys, deer, and bear that cross the road. We don't get much traffic, so watching out for animals, both wild and domestic should be the norm. One morning last summer, I had just finished picking veggies and stepped up on the porch just about the time a black bear crossed the road to run into our woods. Had that person hit a bear, deer, or neighbor's cow, I'd say he's got some expensive body work due.

Sorry for going off topic.


----------



## dado150 (Mar 11, 2014)

The dog cage that sits on the kitchen table beside the incubator that we keep the chicks in till we put them in the broader box out in the barn !


----------

